# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام در انگلستان

## بهنام بهمنی

Software Developer Positions in Communere Ltd.

Communere Ltd. is willing to expand its current software development team. Therefore, we are looking for young enthusiastic programmers who are capable of bringing new knowledge and ideas to our company.

As you share your experience and your ideas with our team, we are going to provide the necessary training for rapid career advancement for you.
This is an exciting opportunity to be involved with a company producing interesting and leading edge software and work within a team of dynamic developers. Moreover, this can be fruitful experience as you must move to UK and work with us in one of the great leading country in the world.

*  Essential Skills:*
1)	A minimum of a BSc in Computer preferably an MSc. 
2)	4+ years strong C#‎‎‎‎.Net experience developing complex, objected-oriented, business-focused, multi-tier Windows and Web applications
3)	Experience with .NET 3.5 and 4.0
4)	Experience with Lambda, WPF, LINQ, WCF.
5)	A strong commitment to staying up to date on the latest technologies including self-learning and active participation in user forums and blogs
6)	A strong desire to analyse business problems and provide software solutions.
7)	Any experience within the GIS sector is desirable.
8)	Fluent English language skills.
9)	A logical mind able to get to grips with new development technologies.

Please send your CV to the email address jobs@Communere.com and provide a very brief paragraph to explain yourself to us and answer this question that why are you the right person for this position?   

The job will be based in our UK office, for more information and a full specification please feel free to contact us.

The Recruitment Team
.Communere Ltd
jobs@Communere.com

----------

